# Mouth Call



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone use a mouth call in the spring with any success? I have been thinking about getting one. We run ecallers, but I wonder if a mouth call would help once in awhile.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

my guide adds a few calls on his mouth call. watched him turn several flocks that didn't look interested


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I started using one last spring. the mouth call seemed to come in handy to talk back and forth to vocal singles or a bird in a small flock when they would circle. Helped finish them in my opinion.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Can it really hurt to have more sound?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Can it really hurt to have more sound?


if it's the wrong sound....yes. IMO, mouth calls during the spring season, when ecallers are being used, are a waste of time.

Alex


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

The wrong sound? What would be considered wrong sound? Getting a diffrent variation of sounds in your spread is always a good idea. Snow geese have some of the biggest vocabularies of any goose. They are the most vocal bird on the planet which are why ecallers are so effective on them. Adding extra moans, peep, cherps, mur murs, and squeeks gives your spread extra realism. It can give you the sounds that certain tracks can't give you when using an ecaller. After seeing how snow geese can react with just a hand call this fall I will be squwacking a lot more on mine this spring. Infact being able to throw the same sound back at singles and pairs that are coming in has always given me the ability to get those birds that hanging up a little higher to drop a few extra yards into effective killing range.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> Infact being able to throw the same sound back at singles and pairs that are coming in has always given me the ability to get those birds that hanging up a little higher to drop a few extra yards into effective killing range.


Exactly.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep use em all the time can turn the in interested into the very interested . 
Also sure helps on the singles and pairs


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep use em all the time can turn the in interested into the very interested . 
Also sure helps on the singles and pairs


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Doing some of the sounds at the wrong time will make geese pull out. If ya have birds working and you hear them make a certain sound(not sure how to describe the sound), you either better shoot or you lost them. So,if a guy on a mouth call does that sound or one they are not expecting, you'll lose the birds. Not saying that using a mouth call will always hurt(have never seen one pull a flock/bird in over the ecaller sounds) but making the wrong sound will. Thus,IMO,mouth calling over an ecaller is pointless and a waste of time. IMO mouth calls are just like flags/fliers/whirly bird thingys,etc.....all pointless and just more work for the hunter.

Alex


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

What mouth calls are you guys using?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have have sucked in massive flocks in the fall when we can't use ecaller with my Sean Mann White Out SS. I guess I really don't know what sound you are talking about that makes birds flair. If a snow goose busts out of the spread 99% of the time it isn't because of the sound, it is because they see a bunch of guys that have their blinds sticking out like a sore dick. A mouth call isn't pointless. Think about it this way on an ecaller you are only able to give a sound depending on what the track is playing at the same time. Snow geese are no diffrent then honkers, when you learn to read the birds and understand what each sound does it will get them to finish closer.

You said that a guy with a mouth call could give the wrong sound. I could argue that the wrong sound on an ecaller could do the same thing. Some days they want to hear the speakers as loud as you can get them, someday you end up turning them all the way down to nothing.

Just because you don't know how to use a hand call or understand how to work birds with one, doesn't mean they are pointless. It just means you are ignorant and don't know what you are talking about. We killed over 500 snow geese in ND this spring with just a mouth call and flags. The fact that you said a snow goose flag is about as dumb of a comment as I have ever heard too. A snow goose flags is more powerful then any other trick you can throw at a snow goose.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> We killed over 500 snow geese in ND this spring with just a mouth call and flags.


 Ya got me there. I'm surprised they would come in with no decoys. I'll also presume you meant last Spring or the birds are way more North right now than everyone thinks. Opinons vary and I'll just leave it at that. Good luck this spring.

Alex


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> What mouth calls are you guys using?


I bounce between a Sean Mann shorty with primos snow call guts or a HS acrylic slammer tuned up really high.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got a redbone - wish I got one sooner. It's spendy but NOTHING will blow like it, amazing call.

I will have mine with this spring...not a bad time to practice too.


----------

